# Upper East Access



## reeder_5 (Aug 12, 2007)

I am planning on traveling to Crested Butte this weekend with some friends. Was wondering if Gothic Road is open. If not, does anyone know how far the hike would be?


----------



## HomeSlice (May 6, 2008)

ITS OPEN


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Homeslice, any idea if the road up to OBJ campground is passable yet? Thanks for the info. Anybody got any visual flow reports from CB?


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

flows are good. afternoon/evening as usual has the highest flow for the day, wash gulch, coal creek, east, slate are all pumping around 6 pm every day. theyre running, its just a matter of access. supposed to be 70's all week too so it will only go up until the rain this weekend. if no one else posts i will try to get up and get a road check tomorrow


----------



## reeder_5 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. The slate Road is open. I was able to get to the slate put in with a 2 wheel drive car. Not much wood either. The run was preety clean. There was one portage halfway down the run due to wood. It looked as if the snow bank was holding the wood in place. Wicked Wanda was clear. Thanks


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

yeah the road to Pittsburgh [daisy takeout] is pretty easy, theyres a bunch of summer homes up there so they have to make it reasonable. glad to hear you got in there and were able to get on it!


----------

